# Pistons trade Amir Johnson for Oberto



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

According to the Milwaukee Journal Sentinal


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Pistons trade Amir Jonson for Oberto*



> Bucks general manager John Hammond was not done when he made the trade with the San Antonio Spurs earlier today, dealing Richard Jefferson for three players and providing financial relief for the Milwaukee franchise.
> 
> A high-ranking Bucks source has told the Journal Sentinel that Fabricio Oberto, one of the three Spurs players acquired earlier, will be traded to the Detroit Pistons for power forward Amir Johnson.
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: Pistons trade Amir Jonson for Oberto*

depressing, and i dont even live in Detroit


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: Pistons trade Amir Jonson for Oberto*

I hate this trade.

We give away our best big man for the right to overpay some 3rd tier free agent by an extra 3 million.

Capital.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Pistons trade Amir Jonson for Oberto*

I really hope that Dumars wants Andre Miller. It would make my offseason.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: Pistons trade Amir Jonson for Oberto*

i'd actually want Miller in Detroit, call me crazy he's a top 15 PG right now in my list


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Pistons trade Amir Jonson for Oberto*

why not kwame 

why amir


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Pistons trade Amir Jonson for Oberto*

This trade made zero sense whatsoever. Amir is still awfully young and is probably our best bigman right now. Joe Dumars was doing so well, but lately he has had some head scratchers.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: Pistons trade Amir Jonson for Oberto*

so do you guys think we'll even win 35 wins this coming season?

better Q: should i even bother tuning in?


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Pistons trade Amir Jonson for Oberto*

Will a mod spell Johnson correctly for me


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

*Re: Pistons trade Amir Jonson for Oberto*



chairman5 said:


> so do you guys think we'll even win 35 wins this coming season?
> 
> better Q: should i even bother tuning in?


42-44 wins. The East is tough at the top right now, but there're still plenty of cupcakes to feast on.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Good trade.


----------

